# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρισεις πανικου,πεπτικα προβληματα

## Lefteris83

Καλησπερα στο φορουμ,

Εχω διαβασει πολλα θεματα εδω και θελω να σας πω το προβλημα μου,

Εδω και 4 χρονια εχω εντονα πεπτικα προβληματα κατα διαστηματα καλυτερα αλλα απο τον περασμενο Δεκεμβριο δε την παλευω αλλο.
Ολα ξεκινησαν με μια ζαλαδα και ταχυκαρδια φυσηκα πηγα στα επιγοντα μου εκαναν τις εξετασεις και δεν βρηκαν τιποτα.Απο τοτε εχω προβλημα με το στομαχι,αδυναμια στα ποδια και στα χερια,ταχυκαρδιες πονους στον αυχενα,και οτι τρωω με πειραζει.
Προσεχω πολυ στο τι θα φαω και τρωω μικρες μεριδες.Συνεχεια εδω και χρονια πριν κατσω να φαω λεω αν το φαω θα με πειραξει στο στομαχι και φυσηκα με πειραζει.
Τα τελευταια 7 χρονια ηταν δυσκολα διοτι ειχα ενα ατυχημα στη δουλεια και επρεπε να ασχοληθω με κατι αλλο,σιγουρα αυτο με εριξε ψυχολογικα.
Εχω σχεδον καθε μερα παραξενες ζαλαδες,πριν απο 4 μηνες εκανα μαγνητικη στο κεφαλι και ευτυχως ηταν καθαρη,αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι τα πεπτικα προβληματα εχω κανει τα τελευταια 2 χρονια 3 φορες κολονοσκοπιση και 3 φορες γαστροσκοπιση χωρις παλι ευτυχως να βρεθει τιποτα ουτε βακτηριδια.
Απυρες φορες εξετασεις αιματος,(η τελευται ηταν την Παρασκευη που μας περασε)10 υπερυχους ανω-κατω κοιλιας ολα ειναι καλα.
Ειναι πιθανο ολα να προερχοντε απο το ανχος και τις φοβειες που εχω;;
Απο χρονια εχω φοβειες με τις αρρωστειες δε μου βγαινει απο το μυαλο οτι ισως να εχω κατι και δε το βρισκουν οι γιατροι...
Κοντευω να σκασω...

Σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## arntaben

Καταρχην οσο σκεφτεσε αυτο θα με πειραζει ναι θα σε πειραζει για ενα μονο λογο βαζεις τον εαυτο σου σε συναργεμο ξεχασε το πες θα φαω οτι θελω και θα ειμαι μια χαρα ( παντα με μετρο βεβαια ετσι?) δεν ξερω το ιστορικο αλλα μαλλον εισαι σε εγρηγορση συνεχεια μηοως σε πειραζει κατι γιαυτο εισαι μονιμα σε ενα ανχος

----------


## Lefteris83

> Καταρχην οσο σκεφτεσε αυτο θα με πειραζει ναι θα σε πειραζει για ενα μονο λογο βαζεις τον εαυτο σου σε συναργεμο ξεχασε το πες θα φαω οτι θελω και θα ειμαι μια χαρα ( παντα με μετρο βεβαια ετσι?) δεν ξερω το ιστορικο αλλα μαλλον εισαι σε εγρηγορση συνεχεια μηοως σε πειραζει κατι γιαυτο εισαι μονιμα σε ενα ανχος


Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση,
Το ιστορικο μου ειναι με τα δεδομενα των γιατρων οτι δεν εχω τιποτα,γενικα ειμαι ανχωδης ανθρωπος και εχω το θεμα μου οτι φοβαμε οτι εχω ενα σοβαρο προβλημα υγειας και δεν το βρισκουν οι γιατροι.
Απο το πολυ ανχος πριν ενα μηνα επαθα μια κρισαρα πανικου που νομιζα οτι σβηνω οτι τελιωσα,μηρμηγκιασαν τα χερια μου ενιωθα οτι δε περνω οξυγονο.
στα επιγοντα μου εδωσαν ενα tavor και συνηλθα.Εννοειτε εμεινα για τρεις μερες στο νοσοκομειο για εξετασεις και ολες ηταν καθαρες.
Το καθε τι που τρωω με πειραζει στο στομαχι δε ξερω τι να κανω...
Πηγα σε νευρολογο μου δωσε τα sertralin τι να πω,πηρα μισο και με καθαρισε εγινα χειροτερα απο οτι ειμουν.

Ειναι δυνατον το ανχος και η φοβια να φερνουν εντονες πεπτικες διαταραχες;;

----------


## arntaben

Ναι υπαρχει περιπτωση να φερνουν στομαχικες διατταραχες προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να μην το σκεφτεσε σκεψου οτι ολα ειναι ενταξη δεν χρειαζεσε να ανχωνεσε για κατι δυσκολο ναι το ξερω αλλα πρεπει να βρεις κατι να ξεχαστεις

----------


## novia35

Φίλε μου, μου συμβαίνει το ίδιο ακριβως πράγμα ταλαιπωρούμαι εδω και μερικους μηνες, σήμερα ξυπνησα και παλι με έντονους πόνους στην κοιλιά και στο στομάχι, προσπαθω να ειμαι ψυχραιμη αλλα δεν μπορώ. Απ' το φοβο μου έχουν παγωσει τα πόδια και τα χέρια μου. Είμαι έτοιμη να πάω πάλι στο νοσοκομειο, έχω όμως κουραστει να το κανω συνεχεια αυτο. Έχω κουραστει... Η γαστρεντερολογος στο ΠΕΔΥ ούτε που ασχολήθηκε... Δεν ξερω τι γίνεται... εγω πάντως υποφέρω..

----------


## Lefteris83

Καλησπερα,
Λοιπον χτες ειχα αξονικη ανω-κατω κοιλιας και ηταν ευτυχως καθαρη,τιποτα απολυτως.
Εχω πιστει οτι ειναι μαλλον θεμα ψυχολογικο.Δε ξερω πως να το παλεψω...
Αυτα τα πεπτικα με εχουν ριμαξει...

----------

